
LuaRadio: a lightweight software-defined radio framework built on LuaJIT - vsergeev
http://luaradio.io/
======
agumonkey
A tiny reminder about the sophistication of luajit [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/3851#comment-57761](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/3851#comment-57761)

~~~
vbit
Do you know if there are any updated benchmark results since the quoted ones
are a bit outdated now.

~~~
agumonkey
Not at all, but I have vague memories of luajit author publishing papers about
his techniques ..

------
616c
God where won't this run and super fast?

When discussing benchmarks, main dev Mike Pall is willing if people pay him to
port to PPC for Xbox360 and PS3 and what not. Haha. Who knows what we can do
with this guy's creative juices!

[http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2010-03/msg00305.html](http://lua-
users.org/lists/lua-l/2010-03/msg00305.html)

~~~
neopallium
Mike Pall has been looking for a new LuaJIT maintainer [0] for almost a year.

0\. [http://www.freelists.org/post/luajit/Looking-for-new-
LuaJIT-...](http://www.freelists.org/post/luajit/Looking-for-new-LuaJIT-
maintainers)

~~~
corsix
Finding someone who is competent, willing, and available is remarkably
difficult.

------
wyager
Interesting. GNURadio is horrific to work with programmatically, and the UI is
only passable. Unfortunately, the tricky part seems to be writing all the
hardware-specific integration blocks and such, so cleaner programmatic
interfaces in other languages aren't really useful. Hopefully we can get some
competition in this area.

~~~
madengr
Why is it so hard to work with? There is a module creation tool, and you can
use c++ or Python. The QT gui works well.

~~~
wyager
The C++ and python bindings suck. They are incredibly overcomplicated.

------
mark_l_watson
This is very cool. I have been programming since the mid 1960s (took an
extension course at a local college when I was in high school) and except for
a few work projects, I have not really touched hardware projects. I might give
SDR a try.

Does anyone know how the quality of SDR compares to buying short wave, etc.
Radios?

~~~
madengr
You can get RTL dongles to cover VHF and higher for $20, and probably $40 for
a HF up-converter. 8 bits at 2Msps. Quality is not great, but it's cheap. Next
up is probably an Airspy for $200 or less, which is I believe 12 bits at 10
Msps. Next up is 14 bits at 60 Msps for $300 - $600, such as Ettus B200.
Finally 200 Msps for a few $k.

Though if you want to receive HF, best quality is from direct sampling
hardware, so close to $1k.

------
nothung
Bravo, this has been long overdue. This is as refreshing as the vim->neovim
refactor.

